#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificação Mikrotik MTCNA

## rwn

Olá pessoal!!

Pretendo fazer um curso online de Mikrotik para me preparar para a prova da MTCNA, porém tenho muitas dúvidas em relação a prova para tirar essa certificação. Esta prova é online ou presencial? Faço essa prova no curso mesmo ou em lugar e instituição específicos? Quem souber informações sobre esta certificação compartilhe.

Já em relação a cursos online sobre Mikrotik, alguma dica??

Grato.

----------


## trober

> Pretendo fazer um curso online de Mikrotik para me preparar para a prova da MTCNA...


Parabenizo-o pela iniciativa  :Smile: 




> Esta prova é online ou presencial?


A prova é on-line, mas requer sua presença, frente à supervisão dos aplicadores. Apesar de não estar coberto pela norma ISO/IEC 17024, o exame segue parcialmente os moldes de aplicação.




> Faço essa prova no curso mesmo ou em lugar e instituição específicos?


Os exames são aplicados mediante a conclusão do curso, com uma janela de reteste, em até 6 meses, caso não seja aprovado. Infelizmente, não é possível fazer a prova a qualquer tempo, como são os exames aplicados pela Prometric ou PearsonVue.




> Já em relação a cursos online sobre Mikrotik, alguma dica??


Os treinamentos on-line, até onde pesquisei, não habilitam para prestar exame (prova).




> Quem souber informações sobre esta certificação compartilhe.


Feito  :Smile:

----------


## rwn

Obrigado a todos pelas dicas!!

Andei pesquisando mais sobre o assunto...Para tirar qualquer certificação oficial da Mikrotik você deve fazer o treinamento em uma das instituições Partners Mikrotik. Essas instituições são as que oferecem treinamentos oficiais da Mikrotik. Você se inscreve em uma dessas instituições e faz um treinamento que em geral dura 2..3 dias com lugar, data e hora marcados préviamente. Ao final do curso voce tem a opção de fazer a prova oficial da Mikrotik para tirar a certificação. (a prova tem o custo de +/- 100 dólares, fora do valor do treinamento)

Diferente de certificações Cisco que você pode fazer direto a prova, certificações Mikrotik no Brasil você deve fazer o treinamento antes, apenas após o final do treinamento você poderá fazer a prova da certificação.

No próprio site da Mikrotik tem a relação dos Partners Oficiais que podem aplicar as provas das certificações. Uma das Instituições mais conhecidas e pioneira no assunto é a MD Brasil.


Nesta mesma área há também os treinamentos não oficiais..como: Cloud Campus, Entelco e outros. Estes você ganha apenas o certificado de conclusão do treinamento (e não a certificação oficial da Mikrotik) porém esses treinamentos são ótimos para aprender mais sobre Mikrotik.

Todo conhecimento é valido!!!!


Vlw galera.

----------


## rwn

Obrigado a todos!!!

----------

